

3D CSS image carousel animation(requires Safari or iphone) - geuis
http://www.ferretarmy.com/files/css-animation/3DCarousel/index.html

======
dredge
Doesn't work in Firefox (3.5.3)?

Hmm, or IE8.

Still, all those Chrome users will be loving it, I'm sure.

